# Récuperer les données du Ipod



## marvicart (16 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai eu un gros souci avec mon Mac, j'ai donc du tout réinstaller et j'ai perdu toute la musique de mon Itunes. Elle est toujours sur mon Ipod (video 30g) et je ne sais pas si on peut importer toute la musique du Ipod sur Itunes.

Merci à tous car la vie sans muique parait bien triste !!!!


----------



## OlivierL (16 Novembre 2006)

http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=69042


----------



## lipef (17 Novembre 2006)

il existe un soft qui permet de ramener les musiques présentes sur un iPod vers un ordi. Très simple à utiliser, il reprend l'interface d'iTunes. C'est Senuti et c'est un freeware. pour le telecharger va sur se lien http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/Senuti.html


----------



## whereismymind (17 Novembre 2006)

Encore mieux, tu as iPodDisk.


----------



## Syusuke (18 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'utilise Ipod Viewer 
Sinon il y a assez de freeware de ce style.


----------

